# Dogs, Domestic Pets, and I131 Therapy



## Want2FeelGood (Sep 17, 2011)

For those of you who have one or more dogs (or cats) at home, what are the precautions when receiving I131 therapy. Do you keep all humans and animals out of your bedroom?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes. All humans and animals out of the bedroom.

I used the same precautions for humans as I did for my cats, dogs and horses (I.e., for the horses I was only near them very briefly).

It ended up that my cat stayed outside our guest bedroom door and howled for ten days, which was fantastic ???? but seven years later and he's still with us!


----------



## Want2FeelGood (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks. Does I123 have the same precautions? Has any dog or cat suffered an illness as a consequence of the 131 precautions ignored?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

My understanding is I123 is not nearly as dangerous. It's been about seven years, but I never took an precautions with "normal" whole body scans.

I'm sure there's a dog or cat out there who has suffered an illness due to I131 exposure. I can't point to a specific case study, as I've never looked.


----------



## Want2FeelGood (Sep 17, 2011)

joplin1975 said:


> Yes. All humans and animals out of the bedroom.
> 
> I used the same precautions for humans as I did for my cats, dogs and horses (I.e., for the horses I was only near them very briefly).
> 
> It ended up that my cat stayed outside our guest bedroom door and howled for ten days, which was fantastic but seven years later and he's still with us!


Good to keep horses out of your bedroom.

No pet animals listed here: https://www.stjoes.ca/patients-visitors/patient-education/f-j/PD%206177%20I131RadioactiveIodineTherapySJH-trh.pdf

nor here: https://www.thyroid.org/radioactive-iodine/

nor here: http://www.snmmi.org/AboutSNMMI/Content.aspx?ItemNumber=5609

but it does here "keep your distance" : http://www.thyca.org/pap-fol/rai/#post-therapy


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

My radiologist said treat dogs and cats like you would babies.

Could it have been overkill? Sure. Was it worth it to me to chance it? No.


----------

